# Tiger Red and Red Lightning cans



## Anthonicia (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all!  Well recently at an antique shop I came across the above mentioned cans and was wondering if they were worth getting.  I'm not much on cans I guess is why I passed on them, but they were only $2 or $3 a piece.  Should I double back and get them?  Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Anthonicia (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, well due to the overwhelming response I think I will ask a more vague question so maybe somebody can respond to it.  Has anyone even heard of red lightning?  It is out of kentucky along w the tiger red.  I know there was a tiger red up here recently....  well thanks for your help anyone!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Anthony,

 OK, I'll play. Hey, wait a minute, you're sure not providing many clues. I'm notta can guy either...





From. Is this the Tiger Red? Ya didn't say nothing about Cream Soda, nor what kinda can we're talking about. Seems like it had some real fans. Remember, we're mostly bottle guys ova here. They did have a bottle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From. Seems like the tiger is kind of a Tony the Tiger wanna be...






 Seems like another Cream Soda. I believe this was a Coca-Cola product. You can buy a single bottle cap, right here.

 Sorry, I cannot advise you on the purchase, but if you like them, they're certainly not too dear. Perhaps the Red Lightning is a winner...


----------

